

Ask HN: Press Release is it worth it? - dawie

Is it worth it using services like Market Wire to get some news about some new features? Any other services you can suggest?
======
mattgratt
It can be helpful for SEO. If you want real media attention, you'll need
either a) great social proof, b) a hot product, or c) amazing relationships
(in which case you won't need a press release.)

------
instakill
Well if you want an alternative, I launched <http://www.bulletinburst.com>
yesterday.

~~~
zizee
Just signed up. Where's a good place to leave feedback?

~~~
instakill
Hi. You can mail me at pawel {at} bulletinburst dot com or post some
suggestions on <http://www.bulletinburst.com/vote/suggestions.php>

------
staunch
No. Just write a human-accessible post on your company blog. No one likes to
read a press release. Not users and certainly not the press.

